# Teichfilter läuft über



## opaber (1. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe am Montag nach etwa einem Monat meinen Teichfilter gereingt. Über die Nacht zum Dienstag ist der dann übergelaufen und so einige Liter Wasser haben den Rasen gewässert. Ich habe sofort rein geschaut, konnte aber nichts feststellen. Alles war an seinem Platz, nichts war verdreckt. Ich muß dazu sagen, das es sich um ein Filterkomplettsysthem handelt, wo der Filterdeckel eigentlich nur aufgesetzt wird. Also ohne irgendwelche Verschlussklammern oder so. Da der Filter rund um die Uhr arbeitet, habe ich da jetzt so meine Bedenken, das es nochmal passieren könnte. Ist das evtl. jemanden auch schon passiert, oder habt jemand Tipps, wie ich das abstellen Könnte?
Danke für Eure Mühe,
Joachim


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

Servus Joachim

Herzlich Willkommen

Es wäre schön wenn du auch den Hersteller und die genau Bezeichnung nennen würdest.
Wie sollte man denn sonst Vergleiche ziehen können.

Mich würde es weiters sehr freuen wenn du uns deinen Teich, Dich und die Filterung vorstellen würdest. Auch die Bewohner deines Teiches könnten seeeehr Interessant sein .


----------



## Susan (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

Wir haben bei unseren Filter noch einen seperaten Anschluss, der über den anderen Anschüssen ist reingemacht. Anschlüsse haben wir von LBG Markt bekommen mit Schlauch keine 10 Euro.

Aber Fotos sind nie verkehrt...


----------



## opaber (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

Hallo Helmut,
es handelt sich um ein Gardena F5000 S mit einer 7 Watt UVC- Lampe.Ein Foto vom Filter werde ich morgen gleich hochladen, ist leider schon dunkel.
Unser Teich hat ca 3500l, bewohnt wird er von sechs Goldfischen und einem __ Shubunkin (2 weitere kommen am Montag). Seit ca. einer Woche wohnt, sehr zur Freude unserer Kinder, ein Wasserfrosch bei uns.


----------



## opaber (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*



Susan schrieb:


> Wir haben bei unseren Filter noch einen seperaten Anschluss, der über den anderen Anschüssen ist reingemacht. Anschlüsse haben wir von LBG Markt bekommen mit Schlauch keine 10 Euro.
> 
> Aber Fotos sind nie verkehrt...



Hallo Susan,
also habt ihr euch praktisch einen Überlauf geschaffen. Wieviel höher als der Ablauf sollte der denn sein? Fotos vom Filter reiche ich morgen nach.
Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## Susan (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

So dicht wie möglich über den Anderen haben wir ihn gesetzt, weil wir unsere Pumpen auch zusammen anschließen wollten. So kann ich mich jetzt entscheiden für 2500L, 5000L und 7500L/h. Wir haben auch einen Fehlkauf gemacht mit ihm, dachte ich zu Anfang....er hat selber unten schon 3 Anschlüsse und kurz drüber hat mein Mann dann noch ein Anschluss mehr gesetzt. Den ganzen Inhalt haben wir rausgemacht und ihn mit Filterwatte bestückt und im Einlauf eine Strumpfhose befestigt, klappt super. Bloß der Aufwand ist sehr groß, weil ich das täglich wechsel und zum Wochenende hin die Filterwatte auswaschen muß weil dann keine mehr übrig ist.
Bei 2 Ausläufen habe ich danach je eine 11 Watt UVC dran und der 3te geht zum bepflanzten Bodenfilter.


----------



## Susan (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

doppelt


----------



## andreas w. (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

hi Joachim, haste mal irgendwie den Auslauf überprüft? kann da irgendwas drin stecken, sodass der Auslauf als solcher verstopft ist?

wenn´s ein Schlauch ist - einfach mal abschrauben und reinblasen. sollte einfach gehen, ansonsten kann was drinstecken.

entschuldige - Ferndiagnose, ohne Foto und sonstiges.


----------



## hipsu (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

Hallo Joachim,

hatte selbst mal den F5000S, der ist eigentlich naja net so besonders, sieht nur gut aus

denn der Filter ist ja wie ein Damm aufgebaut, also rechts strömt ja das Wasser ein und läuft dann duch die 2 Schwämme und links läuft es wieder aus dem Ausfluss raus, links und rechts neben den Schwämmen hast du ja sicherlich einmal die lavasteine und einmal die Plastikteile, was eigentlich auch nicht so sein sollte, die müssten erst beide nach den Schwämmen kommen

Ich denke das Problem bei dir wird sein (wie es auch bei mir war) das wenn du ihn frisch gereinigt hast (bestimmt auch die Pumpe oder? ) die Pumpe viel zu viel Wasser Pumpt, da der Auslauf vom Filter sehr klein ist schafft es dieser nicht mehr und der Filter läuft voll, drückt den Deckel hoch und der Filter läuft über. Gerade wenn du noch am Auslauf einen Schlauch hast der zum Teich geht wird es noch schlimmer, da das Wasser gebremst wird (z.B. durch kurven im Schlauch) und somit noch langsamer abläuft

Achja man kann es verhindern wenn man der Schlauch am Auslauf ziemlich überdiemnsional kauft, also lieber ne Nummer größer als kleiner, muss man nur gut abdichten am Auslauf (wir habens mit jeder Menge Hanf gemacht) und mit Schlauchschellen fest machen. Achja und ein gefällee von Filter zum Teich muss auch ein, also wegerecht darf der Schlauch net liegen, lieber ein bisschen mehr gefälle als zu wenig sodass das Wasser schnelelr ablaufen kann


----------



## opaber (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

Sorry, etwas spät, aber hier zwei Fotos vom Filter. Ich habe keine Aufnahme vom Innenleben gemacht, da sind nur zwei Filtermatten, ein paar Steine und ein paar Plastikteile drin. Ich hoffe, das es mit den Fotos funktioniert.
Gruß, Joachim


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

hi opaber, 

habe deine fotos gesehen. vielleicht ist es wirklich so, dass der auslaufschlauch zu klein dimensioniert ist. 

reinzus geht es ja mit dem druck der pumpe, rauszus nur mit der physik. wenn mehr oder schneller reingeht wie rausgeht haben wir dein problem.

ergo - bitte vielleicht den auslaufschlauch mit anschlussteil eine nummer grösser dimensionieren und deine probleme sollten gelöst sein.


----------



## hipsu (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

mach den bindfaden vom auslaufschlauch weg und versuch den schlauch gerade zu legen, also nicht solche vielen 90° kurven sondern schön langsam abfallend zum teich hin, dann sollte es gehen

PS: welchen durchmesser hat der schlauch der jetzt drauf ist?


----------



## hipsu (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

achja es kann auch sein das der innenraum des filters keine luft kriegt und dadurch das wasser schlecht rauslaufen kann

zum beispiel: mach ne milchpackung auf und kipp die milch raus, du wirst sehen das gluckert und dauert ne weile

nimm ne zweite mach die auf und mach auf der anderen seite oben ein loch in den deckel, jetzt kann die milch normal rauslauen weil in die packung luft durch das loch eindringt und nichtmehr durch den auslauf rein muss

so wird es auch hier sein, denn der deckel ist ja dicht oben drauf gemacht, wirst du auch manchmal beim abmachen des deckels merken das es schwer geht durch den unterdruck. wenn du nun den filter gereinigt hast und leergemacht, schließt du ihn ja wieder an, machst den deckel drauf und lässt ihn vollaufen, solange er noch nicht ganz voll ist kann luft entweichen durchs auflaufrohr, läuft dann dort aber wasser durch entsteht ja im filter ein unterdruck (wodurch auch der deckel so schwer aufgeht), daher wird das wasser ansteigen und der filter läuft über

verhindern kann man es ganz einfach indem du oben ein paar kleine löcher in den deckel bohrst, dann kann luft entweichen und es entsteht kein unterdruck im filter = wasser kann normal ablaufen

hoffe man kann meine erklärung verstehen ^^
so und nun ab ins bett nach diesem langen roman, muss morgen wieder früh raus


----------



## koiundteich (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

Hallo Joachim,
hast Du den Auslaufschlauch selber drangebaut. So wird es immer weider überlaufen, bitte mache einen größeren Auslauf an den Kasten (75mm). Der Auslauf sollte ungefähr doppelt so groß sein wie der Einlauf. Es ist zwar sehr praktisch ein Schlauch an den Auslauf zu bauen, funktioniert aber im seltesten Fall.
mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk


----------



## kawa dirk (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*



opaber schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> es handelt sich um ein Gardena F5000 S mit einer 7 Watt UVC- Lampe.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hipsu (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

So ist es, größerer Auslaufschlauch und bohr am besten in den Deckel 2 oder 3 kleine Löchlein damit immer Luft rein und raus kann, denn das ist ja kein Druckfilter!


----------



## Gidderle (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfilter läuft über*

Hallo -

dein Problem mit dem überlaufenden Teichfilter-Behälter hast du hoffentlich lösen können!!!
Es liegt ja schon einige Monate zurück.
ABER ich habe jetzt das haargenau gleiche Problem mit ein und dem selben Gardena Filter F 5000 S  ---  BITTE BITTE, wenn du eine Problemlösung hast - teile sie mir mit.

HERZLKICHEN DANK


----------

